# Monopod vs Tripod, what do you like?



## Mindy (Apr 5, 2009)

I've used a tripod and it's okay. But when I learned about monopods I immediately fell in love with the idea. I don't have steady hands, and it seems easy to use and move around, less bulky. I have it on my private wish list on amazon which is the canon monopod.

So which do you prefer, a tripod or a monopod, or both?


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 5, 2009)

Depends on what I am doing...tripods for all portraits and stills, landscapes etc. Monopod if I'm active like at the races or motocross, or nature hikes. Monopods are not that steady, it takes some getting used to especially with larger lenses.


----------



## Invictus (Apr 5, 2009)

tripod


----------



## Mindy (Apr 5, 2009)

DRoberts said:


> Depends on what I am doing...tripods for all portraits and stills, landscapes etc. Monopod if I'm active like at the races or motocross, or nature hikes. Monopods are not that steady, it takes some getting used to especially with larger lenses.



I guess my thinking is if I am out of doors and moving around a lot, it would be much easier to "maneuver" a monopod than a tripod. But I haven't tried a monopod myself yet, I am just imagining using one. What a concept.


----------



## RONDAL (Apr 6, 2009)

if you have a decent tripod you can usually turn it into a monopod in seconds.....

they have different uses thats for sure.   my hands shake so i find both are useful for shooting but it all depends on the application


----------



## manaheim (Apr 6, 2009)

DRoberts said:


> Depends on what I am doing...tripods for all portraits and stills, landscapes etc. Monopod if I'm active like at the races or motocross, or nature hikes. Monopods are not that steady, it takes some getting used to especially with larger lenses.


 
+1

I've actually yet to use my monopod.   The thing, though, is that you can get a decent monopod for cheap cheap cheap.  Heck... stick a screw on top of a broomstick. (yes, I'm kidding,  but it is basically a stick with a screw on it)


----------



## jimbellows (Apr 6, 2009)

Monopod lol, seems like a waste to me.


----------



## ANDS! (Apr 6, 2009)

jimbellows said:


> Monopod lol, seems like a waste to me.



What would you rather carry around (in addition to a super-telephoto lens and bulky camera):  a bulky tripod, or a monopod that you can EFFORTLESSLY handhold/carry.  A monopod is not a replacement for a tripod is not a replacement for a monopod.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 6, 2009)

Each has a place in my equipment stock.

It depends on where I am going.


----------



## chadsdphoto (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, it totally depends on the situation. Monopods are very handy in a lot of cases and keep things pretty steady, especially for action stuff. However, when you need a several minute exposure for something like lightning or fireworks, a monopod is completely useless.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 6, 2009)

Couldn't do without a tripod, but I really diggin' my *monopod*.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Apr 6, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Couldn't do without a tripod, but I really diggin' my *monopod*.



Anybody that has Leon Russell in his signature has to be right....:thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2009)

Tripods and monopods are two different beasts with different applications.  I use tripods for about 75% of my everyday shooting (except for  weddings).  I use monopods with long glass, especially for sports/action shooting.


----------



## cashcoach (Apr 6, 2009)

Well a tripod and a monopod have different functions.  For long shutter speeds I still like to use a tripod but when space is tight or when you just need a few extra stops because of low lighting a monopod is a nice tool.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 6, 2009)

Monopod makes a much better weapon in hand to hand combat. 

Well, unless yer Jackie Chan.  Anyone who can use an extension ladder as a weapon can be lethal with pretty much anything.


----------



## Overread (Apr 7, 2009)

whilst the monopod is lighter and quicker to use - its not got the weight that a tripod has which really improves beating performance - plus its 3 (4 if you include the centre column) legs will protect each other from breaking on particularly hard skulls 


Honestly its been said already by many - neither is going to replace the other in every situation. A tripod is great for stability and takes all the weight of shooting with a heavy lens off your hands;  but its slower to setup, much heavier and more bulky to carry than a monopod.
However if I were sitting in a hide all day I would far rather a nice solid tripod to rest my gear on a than a monopod.


----------



## rlcphotos (Apr 7, 2009)

I just recently bought the Canon momopod from adorama,,I cant quite get on to it. I have done better freehand but Im still trying to get the hang of it, the tripod is the way to go


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 7, 2009)

The earlier comment about putting a screw in a stick is almost correct.  Change 'screw' to a length of 1/4-20 bolt thread, 'stick' to broomstick or other similar length of approximately 1" diameter wood, add a wing nut to the threads and it's a fully-functional monopod.  A bit of thought and you can come up with some sort of removable handle arrangement and now you've got a convertable cane/walking stick/monopod.


----------



## Heather09 (Apr 7, 2009)

I jsut bought a manfrotto mono and at the foot of it you can screw open and turn over 3 mini legs, not a secure tri-pod, but good for a little moment to free up your hands... got to have monopod where I play for fun.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 7, 2009)

nice photos! I'll have to look into the manfrotto.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2009)

Monopods and tripods at photographic tool.  Like all other tool, right tool for the right job.  The choice depends on the job.  Same as in the shop, when I'm driving nails I choose a hammer, when I'm cutting boards I choose a saw. 

And like any tool, knowing the proper way to use it is important.  A monopod is more that a broom handle with a screw on top. 

http://www.outdooreyes.com/photo5.php3


----------



## Mindy (Apr 7, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Monopods and tripods at photographic tool.  Like all other tool, right tool for the right job.  The choice depends on the job.  Same as in the shop, when I'm driving nails I choose a hammer, when I'm cutting boards I choose a saw.
> 
> And like any tool, knowing the proper way to use it is important.  A monopod is more that a broom handle with a screw on top.
> 
> How To Use A Monopod & Multi-Purpose Tripod



I understand it has to do with what is in the toolbox and what is needed. I was just curious how folks liked these two tools and what they felt most comfortable with. Personally, I could really use a monopod because I don't have steady hands. It would be better for me to use a monopod rather than nothing at all.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 7, 2009)

I shoot a lot with 300mm+ ... so the monopod is the best tool when I am using those lenses. No matter how steady I am ... there will be some shake with long focal lengths.
I use my tripod for macro ... as I tend to shoot with long exposures.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mindy said:


> I understand it has to do with what is in the toolbox and what is needed. I was just curious how folks liked these two tools and what they felt most comfortable with. Personally, I could really use a monopod because I don't have steady hands. It would be better for me to use a monopod rather than nothing at all.




My point being, I like the tool that does the job the best.  If I am shooting my 400mm f2.8L on the sidelines of a football game it's the monopod.  If I am shooting wildlife in the mountains from a blind with the same lens then I like the tripod.


----------



## Joves (Apr 7, 2009)

I use both. Though the monopod gets more use because it is easier for me to carry. Im in the Az back country alot.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 7, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> My point being, I like the tool that does the job the best.  If I am shooting my 400mm f2.8L on the sidelines of a football game it's the monopod.  If I am shooting wildlife in the mountains from a blind with the same lens then I like the tripod.



Oh, okay! I've used a tripod while using a light tent, taking photos of product while selling on eBay. But other than that I really have had no use of indoor photography. I have done some of course, but not often. But I am more of an outdoorzy person. I don't actually own a monopod, I can just imagine using one and seems like a practical tool.

Terrific link by the way. Thanks!


----------

